# How to Control PC over Network?



## ayush_chh (Jun 27, 2008)

hi guys!

how can we control  a PC over Network. With control i mean full control,
so that i can even control the cursor movement of the client PC through the host.

i have seen this happening. some of the guys from a big company had to take some data from my father's office computers. so they called us and asked to browse to a web page where it asked for a code. The guys from company gave us the code and as soon as we fed the code, they got the full control of the PC. They could move the mouse cursor of my PC and browse anywhere they wanted. (they told us not to touch the system for sometime coz they were working).

i want to know how they did this. This gives you full control of a PC. That was amazing.

thanks in advance...


----------



## chicha (Jun 27, 2008)

if i am not wrong there is a software called VNC, it needs to be installed on the pc you want to control and yours as well, after you install set password and do the same at your pc.

when you start VNC session you will be able to take control.


----------



## alok4best (Jun 28, 2008)

U can set up a remote desktop connection.
U just need to know the IP of ur system, and u can log onto ur system from anywhere in the world..


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ I don't think that is what happened with him, neither was it VNC. I too am interested in knowing about this.


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 28, 2008)

I have used Windows Remote Desktop connection over LAN with 2 systems, but when I connected from the server to client, the user in the client will be automatically logged off and and server gets the control of the client, this also happens vice versa.. I am doing Networking Course in CSC Parvathipuram, there also they uses this technology but with thinclient - They have a server with 1 GB of  RAM and have 5 system which works on thinclient so all the 5 system uses the server desktop, but each system has separate  control.. so no user is affected


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 28, 2008)

this cant be case of thinclient . i am pretty much certain that it was vnc me some alike software. i tried vnc between laptop and pc while they were on the adsl modem. (multiple lan posts ) so they were consecutive internal ip addresses . for completely remote control you will need to setup http tunneling i think (depends on the type me internet connection also )


----------



## hansraj (Jun 28, 2008)

I have been using this VNC software for past 6 months in my laptop n desktop as i found it extremely painful in Nov- Dec to leave "RAJAI" and go to the desktop for doing certain things with a laptop around me. 
  Its really nice and u can actually do everything on the remote system. The only limitation is windows environment should be available. i.e once restarted u cannot connet till the time the destination PC reaches the windows login screen. U can enter the login password remotely and then again full control. A local user at the desktop also has full access, no need to tell him to stop. Only problem is if that user want to click the left corner and u want to click right corner then the curser will continue to shake somewhere in the screen.
   But this connectivity was possible only within the intranet , i mean pc connected to the same router can be controlled very easily. When i tried to control my pc through internet, i could not configure it!!! Though VNC claims that it can be done thru internet as well.


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2008)

err... guys, I have used VNC too, if you will read the post of the thread starter it mentions browsing a web page and entering a code which resulted in full PC control. Can any of you make me understand how does VNC fit in there?


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 28, 2008)

i will describe the full instance ........

My father is authorised dealer of certain company products, one of which is Britania. There is a process of sending the stock report to the company every week but for some reasons the system failed and the data was not sent last week, so the company gyus called us and said they will repair the system online. The guy from Britania asked to browse to a site (*www.gotoassist.com/ph/britindia) and then he gave us the code to entrer and leave the system. (the system on our side was handled by one of our office employee. so, i didn't see the processing. i am telling you what he told me.)

a plugin was downloaded and the Britania guys got the full control of our system. I saw them controling the cursor of our system. That was amazing...


----------



## RCuber (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes its very much possible.. there are many services available for doing this.I Think its Gotomeeting, which can control without installing software.. its been long since I used Gotomeeting so cant tell for sure 

or may be this one GotoAssist.. this fits the Scenario .


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 28, 2008)

yes charan u r rite. its gotoassist.com but how so they do it. Or is it possible in LAN?


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you Charan sir, nice to have you back active on the forums


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 30, 2008)

Charan said:


> Yes its very much possible.. there are many services available for doing this.I Think its Gotomeeting, which can control without installing software.. its been long since I used Gotomeeting so cant tell for sure
> 
> or may be this one GotoAssist.. this fits the Scenario .



can you please explain how is that possible Or how can we achieve this in LAN


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> can you please explain how is that possible Or how can we achieve this in LAN


Sorry ..  I missed this thread and didnt look into it..  

if your PC's are on the same network then you can use VNC here is the tutorial on how to achive it Link. it will be a waste of bandwidth if you are using internet based remote desktop access for accessing PC on local netowrk. you can use either inbuilt RDP of windows. VNC is the other alternative for RDP, even on linux you will be using VNC protocol. 


Comming to your question on how they do it in GotoAssist or GotoMeeting ..  

When you are requested to visit the website for remote assistant.. there web page loads a (IMO) ActiveX Component from GotoAssist. Before installing this you would get a security warning on browser informing/asking  you if you want to install this ActiveX component. Once installed, this ActiveX component takes care of transfering the control and display to the remote support assistant. 

I hope this will clear some of your doubts.. 

@imav.. dont call me sir.. it makes me feel "OLD"  

edit: I also missed post no 9.. where you mentioned gotoassist..


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 1, 2008)

Thankyou charan, that really helped and for rest of my doubts i will google....thanks a lot.


----------

